# Heard of EBiz(ebizel.com)... Earn and learn



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

does anyone know what is it ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, i know.....my friends ate my head convincing me to joing this crap. All i can say is that this is CRAP and dont fall for these "membership" schemes. Hundreds of compnaies came, duped people and still people fall for same **** over and over again. 

They are hiding their membership schemes by saying "Computer Education" and blah blah since Govt of India doesnt allow Such Membership companies.....anywayz...to conclude....STAY AWAy


----------



## Anindya (Sep 23, 2007)

what is it buddies?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Same old, make members under you and become Bill gates in a month


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2007)

From (*antiebizel.googlepages.com)


eBIZ.com Pvt.Ltd. claims to be a non Profit organisation for the welfare of the Indian society and goes to the extent of saying that it is the only company because of which India is surviving.

It sells online Education Package worth Rs.7000/- which is otherwise freely available over the internet.

We all know about pyramid scheme. We all know only 2% of eBizzers make it to the Silver Level (my Diplomat upline told me this).


ALL fraud


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

That "Education Material" is just a formality......to hide from Govt since its illegal to have such "membership schemes".

What is the source of income from which they distribute money to their "ebizers" ...nothing......they are not investing in Share markets or other securities and getting returns out of it.....TOTAL CRAP

Ask my DAD and he gave a Big lecture to my friends....but they didnt listen...."Oh nahi uncle ji taaaanu nahi pata....vekho ghar bethe bethe...kidha paise kamadey hain"


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2007)

guys i am one of the victim of that .,..

7500rs... i lost in it..

it will be promising in the begining

but let me say ..

ma and my friends around 12 members lost money..

IT SIMPLY WONT WORK...

any question regarding it ask me ....


----------



## eggman (Sep 23, 2007)

But what about their seminar in which they show Diamond and Gold members. It must be fake, i guess. Even I refused the offer many times but I saw one of my friend really earning outta it(or maybe he's telling lie).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2007)

if u think u can make money as they say... SIMPLY FORGET it ..

u may join maximum of 2-3 people whihc will earn u 1900 rs..

but after that ..everything will go into stand still

if u r in a college still studying thenm u may join ur friends ..but remember ... AT LAST U WILL BE THE ONE WHO WILL BE GETTING SCOLDING FROM ALL....

it simply wont work...

please forget this if u r planning to join...


----------



## ashnik (Sep 23, 2007)

pyramid scheme, w/o a proper product to sell....
and they r targeting college students only as elders can easily spot the loop holes...
i'll write a whole article here in a few days...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> But what about their seminar in which they show Diamond and Gold members. It must be fake, i guess. Even I refused the offer many times but I saw one of my friend really earning outta it(or maybe he's telling lie).



no guys if the link is correct and in which only FEW GET THAT LINK.. u MAY prosper...

but the chances are very mininmum...
 all of my friends around 15 joined..

out of it only three got money ... one is me .. i got 1900 RS check..

others got 5k and another 8k(this person only introduced it to us , so he is top of all the 15 REMEMBER)

others all of the 12-14 mebers werent able to get ATLEAST ONE CHECK...

but if u listen to thier seminars.,. they will speak as though from the day after u joiin in to system itself money will start flowing ..

man ask me ..

i tried to brain wash ,many friends ... to say the truth i belived in it at that time...

but simply only two joined under me .. thats how i got my money ..

but remember the two joined under me spent 7500+7500 = 15 k .... those of the money of MY FRIENDS..
i still feel guilty of getting them into the system...a

dont do this guys ..
U WILL END UP CHEATING UR NEAREST AND DEAREST
they were nt able to get atleast one person under them ...

so its totally like swalling large sum of money and getting FRACTION OF THE FRATION of wht u have put in ...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> That "Education Material" is just a formality......to hide from Govt since its illegal to have such "membership schemes".
> 
> What is the source of income from which they distribute money to their "ebizers" ...nothing......they are not investing in Share markets or other securities and getting returns out of it.....TOTAL CRAP
> 
> Ask my DAD and he gave a Big lecture to my friends....but they didnt listen...."Oh nahi uncle ji taaaanu nahi pata....vekho ghar bethe bethe...kidha paise kamadey hain"


ur from amritsar  where they do some " CONVENTIONS or something(wth is this)"... but people r earning i saw one of my friend with 100 ppl under him & above and one more with 40 something & they r buyin karisma bike... they say that when u join, ppl will tell u (those negative thinkers) not to join ebiz and some demotivation comes(some scrap) and they say those who r not ebizzers dont know exactly what is ebiz... when why ask non ebizeer.... they say if u hav doubt about ebiz come to us, we will clarify ur doubts better, but if u go to a non ebizzer obviously he will tell not to join.... 
dont know whom to trust. 


			
				eggman said:
			
		

> But what about their seminar in which they show Diamond and Gold members. It must be fake, i guess. Even I refused the offer many times but I saw one of my friend really earning outta it(or maybe he's telling lie).


those gold and silver are not fake they are for real, i know one of my friend so telling it....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2007)

vish786 if u r planning to join in them ... then be ready to not to bother about that 7500 Rs for joinming...

but remeber all u will do next thing is find out how many frineds u have .. may be distant or near.,.. u will call them and start the brain washing process... but it will all end in my situation..

more over if u in rurral india.. forget this whoole damn thingh .. no one will join under u for that much money coz .. they simply cant afford that..

if u take in city .. they will or might have already known it ..
i joined it perfectly a year ago .. my account got cancelled few months back..

so at this time amny of the college students might ahve known it..
so dont waste ur 7500 Rs ...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Those who want to join, but remember when you join you will wasting Rs 7500 of your parents hard warned money most likely......they day you will start earning, you will have respect for money and wont beleive in this crap for sec  The Logic will be very clear in your mind, there is no such thing as EASY Money 

Read this : *antiebizel.googlepages.com/ and i can personally say that all info in that is 100% correct


----------



## eggman (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Read this : *antiebizel.googlepages.com/ and i can personally say that all info in that is 100% correct


Thanks for the link.......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Those who want to join, but remember when you join you will wasting Rs 7500 of your parents hard warned money most likely......they day you will start earning, you will have respect for money and wont beleive in this crap for sec  The Logic will be very clear in your mind, there is no such thing as EASY Money
> 
> Read this : *antiebizel.googlepages.com/ and i can personally say that all info in that is 100% correct



well said

^^ +1


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

POST REMOVED. @pathiks i hope u read wat i posted here.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 23, 2007)

dont join it vish.. Its absolute bull ****.. I ll post more wen i get on pc..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

and Vish, here is answer to that
*antiebizel.googlepages.com/ebizseminars

Just ask yourself one question, where will the money come from which they will pay you


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> and Vish, here is answer to that
> *antiebizel.googlepages.com/ebizseminars


@sukhdeepsinghkohli, yeh dude i read that day before yester, when my friends only told that their r certain group of pple on orkut and creating such site, just to block ebiz, that is why i created  this thread for ur peoples suggestion. Thx



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> dont join it vish.. Its absolute bull ****.. I ll post more wen i get on pc..


ya fine.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, then ask them where will the money come from which they will pay you ? How is that money doubling if they say it is...Ali BABA ka chirag maybe


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

definitely from the people who r joining.



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Ali BABA ka chirag maybe


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> definitely from the people who r joining.



Ok, so you pay 7500 and you get lakhs......doesnt make sense does it  If everyone gets more than what they paid, so who is losing..... MAybe someone can explain it with Algebra and maths since i am not good at that


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

moneychain crap? this thingy is?


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Ok, so you pay 7500 and you get lakhs......doesnt make sense does it  If everyone gets more than what they paid, so who is losing..... MAybe someone can explain it with Algebra and maths since i am not good at that


dont worry i'm good at maths and also @ networking marketing maths which they use at membership schemes which is only thought @ harvard uni


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> dont worry i'm good at maths and also @ networking marketing maths which they use at membership schemes which is only thought @ harvard uni



I wont write much about it but you might already be knowing about Golden Forests, Sawanbhumi etc...tons of such companies came and duped people.....but people dont understand....

Read the newspaper, for age 12 sicne when i started reading newspapers...i read people falling for BABAS who will shine their Gold Ornaments and late dupe them......i have read it close to 1000 times....still people fall for it 

Just ask yourself, some questions and you will find that you will getting the answers from within


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 23, 2007)

vish786  ... thanks for making this thread dude .... and all others for the comments.I want to show this thread to a neighbour of mine who has recently joined this e-sh!til thing ....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> and Vish, here is answer to that
> *antiebizel.googlepages.com/ebizseminars
> 
> Just ask yourself one question, where will the money come from which they will pay you



no let me tell u money is not a matter in this ebiz... coz i know in and out of it ..

ok let say 1 is top of the branch 
in order to get his first check which is 1900 Rs (including the tax)
he has to join three people ie 2,3,4

and he has to join in them in 2:1 ratio ie "1" has only two branches .. and he can put those three new people in two : one ratio only .. but if he wishes he can put all the three on one side also but he wont get money coz the system works only when the person has got 2:1 ratio on both sides say right side 2 person and left side 1 person and vice versa ...

so now let us consider he has put them in 2:1 ratio...

so 3 new people = 7500+7500+7500 = 22,500 Rs

from this new money only the ADMIN of EBIZ is going to give u a FRACTION OF THE MONEY ie 1900 RS after taxes being taken..
this too only when the members send their money and their online account gets activated..
activation is usually fast.. 


so infact they do store LOADSS of money..

this is just for one person... one branch ..
think of whole india ... loads of student including me and my friends.. and thier unfinished ratios..


remember there is no return of ur moiney.. but u have choice.. if u dont like it .. u can quit within a month ( i think so) , but if u have got a check .. there is no way of getting out ..

and also there is another thing ..
if some one doesnt finish thier ratio .. the rest of the money also goes in to thier pocket..

think of that person u mentined.. who is earning lakhs a week... i am not wondered about it .. he may a admin.. who knows?>??

now i think u got the point..

actually it gets accumulated to the founder / runner/ admin of ebiz UNACCOUNTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

It is just a way of duping college students(mainly) of their money.
Perfect way of losing your money,wasting your time and energy,and yes losing your _mann ka chain_.


----------



## eggman (Sep 23, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> It is just a way of duping college students(mainly) of their money.
> Perfect way of losing your money,wasting your time and energy,and yes losing your _mann ka chain_.


And friends


----------



## Phreezer (Sep 23, 2007)

too true... not to forget about the constant nudging by these future e-biz enterpreneurs in the park, canteen & heaven knows where else


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2007)

guys this is real
atleast its better than amway (whos gonna sell products)

i hav seen people earning 30k per month (my freinds r among them). 

It is crap unless and until u r not commited to the work. And let me tell u it is one of the easiest way to earn. It may seem difficult to make members till u reaches the count of 20, then it becomes automated. 

I never thought my friend will make it to 30k/month, even i was skeptical abt this eBIZ. But now am convinced.



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> And friends



atleast someone believes in putting time and efforts to make future secure



			
				indian_samosa said:
			
		

> vish786  ... thanks for making this thread dude .... and all others for the comments.I want to show this thread to a neighbour of mine who has recently joined this e-sh!til thing ....



cant u stop criticizing others.
Arleast encourage them instead of showing this ****. Its ur mentality that u see it as ****.


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 23, 2007)

this is just a piece of CRAP n nothing else. 
this system is like ROOT and STEM of TREE where ROOT sucks WATER from GROUND and STEM sucks that WATER from ROOT. finaly neither ROOT nor GROUND has water. though continuous flow of WATER tru ROOT may make is feel that it too has WATER


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

I think making someone join this ebiz sh!t amounts to stealing money from him\her\?.There have been lotsa scams like this in the past(like chit funds) as well but in this age of internet(and broadband ) it is spreading like hell.


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 26, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> cant u stop criticizing others.
> Arleast encourage them instead of showing this ****. Its ur mentality that u see it as ****.



By the way are you a member of this e-sh!tel thing ? 

T159 .... Look buddy ..You might be a posh/rich person to whom some thousands bucks dont matter much.But I am talking about middle class ..make it lower middle class people who dont earn that much.When I said I am going to show this to a friend of mine I meant I ll show it to a guy who's parents are not wealthy.What you say is absolutely true .... I also firmly believe that one "CAN" make money out of such schemes only if he/she devotes some amount of his/her time towards the cause.If you know that many people who can join under you and you know for 100% sure that they will also join other people under them or YOU will find people to join under them ... then you can easily up ur level and reach a place where you can easily earn thousands per month.I believe that is possible.



> It is crap unless and until u r not commited to the work.


But tell me  ... How many people do that ?? Hardly 1 in thousand or even less..Now you tell me .... in such a case If I warn him about this ... am I doing anything bad ??

These kinda schemes will make few people Super-rich at the extent of thousand others


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> By the way are you a member of this e-sh!tel thing ?
> 
> T159 .... Look buddy ..You might be a posh/rich person to whom some thousands bucks dont matter much.But I am talking about middle class ..make it lower middle class people who dont earn that much.When I said I am going to show this to a friend of mine I meant I ll show it to a guy who's parents are not wealthy.What you say is absolutely true .... I also firmly believe that one "CAN" make money out of such schemes only if he/she devotes some amount of his/her time towards the cause.If you know that many people who can join under you and you know for 100% sure that they will also join other people under them or YOU will find people to join under them ... then you can easily up ur level and reach a place where you can easily earn thousands per month.I believe that is possible.
> 
> ...


Can i give u one eexample?
The topper in CS whos got placed in TCS and tops every year was the person who first introduced this scheme in my frens college. And look hes got earnings more than wat he is about to get from TCS and that too while he is doing his engg. And he was no more than an ordinary guy who was known just cuz he tops every year but now he is known in whole college circle for this stuff.

And its not for rich, why a rich person will put in money here, why will he go and talk with others and tell them to join this (at least riches has got some ego and status prob). Hes got much skin to shed for his next 5 gens.

Its for middle class person equally. Even more and more people are coming from village background who dont even know any lingo other than their native lingo. But still they see a chance to change their future. They are willing to take risk just to make sure that their future remains secure and they can enjoy the privileges for riches.

Tell me where in the business there is no risk ? And dont tell me that 7k for educational packages is too much, actually 7k is for getting involved as a business. If u just want to do some social service without any business then u can get those educational packages for 2k (at least its cheaper than those Raj Bapnas books) without getting involved as a business partener.

You can warn ur fren but dont say that it will not work. Tell hime if he possess some good business skill then it will be easier to do otherwise be prepared for some hard commite d work for 5-6 months.

My fern is gettin a new bike (within 90k) this month and he was not above an ordinary person (he is a middleclass like me). He dreamnt of making it, but i was not sure whether he will make it or not, now he leads the people in college after the person i talked abt. He just secured a nice position for me just in case i think of any day for getting in this business. Now if time permits i will go for it. He has made my one leg count to 56 people and my other leg is still anew.

Just pray that ur fren succeed and one day u will too go fo it, not as a eBIZ but may be by then some other business co.

Why cant we dream of becoming riches? I would love to.


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 27, 2007)

I got your point man .... Look I also said above that it can be done but one will have to commit for it.As for my friend ... dont worry I dont have crab mentality to pull his leg down.Its good if he gets it going ... that'll be awesome for him ...the only thing I fear is people cursing him later that they didnt get their minimum 7K back as promised by him.

OK. . I ll tell you one such thing which happened some years ago.There was a scheme by the name Japanlife or something like that which used to sell magnetic beds each for 85,000/- and if you make 3 members then you will get some amount back.You would say 85K ?? yup .. But people did buy them and convinced others also to buy them ....but as time passed the Top person got his money back and the lower persons were left astray.Now consider what would happen to relations in such a case.Many people's trust were broken.They just stopped trusting those who made them members in the first place.I hope you are getting what I am trying to say.Money making is fine re... but at what price ?

Well thats all I have to say ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> I got your point man .... Look I also said above that it can be done but one will have to commit for it.As for my friend ... dont worry I dont have crab mentality to pull his leg down.Its good if he gets it going ... that'll be awesome for him ...the only thing I fear is people cursing him later that they didnt get their minimum 7K back as promised by him.
> 
> OK. . I ll tell you one such thing which happened some years ago.There was a scheme by the name Japanlife or something like that which used to sell magnetic beds each for 85,000/- and if you make 3 members then you will get some amount back.You would say 85K ?? yup .. But people did buy them and convinced others also to buy them ....but as time passed the Top person got his money back and the lower persons were left astray.Now consider what would happen to relations in such a case.Many people's trust were broken.They just stopped trusting those who made them members in the first place.I hope you are getting what I am trying to say.Money making is fine re... but at what price ?
> 
> Well thats all I have to say ...



yeah that happens but one has to prioritize his actions, u cant think abt peer that wat they will say etc. else ur actions will be driven by someone else.
U cant make everbody happy but least u can try to make them. Wat makes u happy may not be same from everyones point of view. If u like music then may be other person sitting next to u percieve it as disturbance.
A coin always has two sides. Its ur choice which one u wanna see.


----------



## eggman (May 19, 2008)

yahan bhi aa gaye spam karnein????:X


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 19, 2008)

ebizfansclub said:


> Edited Batty : Removed Spam link




STFU ... you MF......

Why do u spoil young minds of india....


----------



## NucleusKore (May 19, 2008)

I would like to thank the thread starter for asking the question. I was spoken to today regarding eBiz.  I did not bite as I did not think that it was worth investing; I only saw this thread now; all my knowledge of PCs has come through reading books (most of them fat ones  ) , This thread is an eye opener. Thank you all once again.

As this is a Computing Forum I request the mods to make this a sticky


----------



## Ecko (Aug 19, 2008)

See guys I'm a little on neutral side over this issue
Regarding the comments made by Sukhdeep Singh I'll say thathe's hosting a site that is in competition with Ebiz so probably he's pretty harsh
Another point I'll like to say is that schemes have a way of sustainment but without any product but they are offering some services (its just a fact)
For those shouting over Pyramid Schemes please read as ebiz claims itself 2 be (rather many of them now like DewSoft & more

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-level_marketing

I'll agree to atleast 1 fact that this is probably easiest way to start a business (taking it frm dat pt. of view) as these are the ones making people rich @ fastest rate worldwide.

But here's a warning to all
"There is no free money"

What people generally think after joining such things is to get rich the second day
I don't say that you can't but remember "There is no free money"

Their systmes are based on efficiencies that may let you do no work @ some level but be prepared in case it doesn't workout 

For all those who say this is available on net for free then I think VTC & Lynda.com should've been closed by now

Basically its they way you think what you can do


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^yeah the bad thing is that people promote it by saying that its so easy to do and earn.

But believe me, like other business it needs hard work and perseverance . For me business is out of question now, neither I like corporate world. But thats what I learned after 21 years.

While as i said before that my friend is still in it, he do ring to me in a while and talk like we used to. If friends are for real then nothing can separate that friendship. Yep, I chose to walk out of this business, blame it on my laziness or unwillingness to delve into business world. There is more to this precious life than business.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

The last 4-5 tiers of the chain will always lose money. And the 2-3 tiers before that will have to slog like idiots to gain theirs. Only those on the top will gain. This is BS.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^naah you are less informed...anyway


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

K, how much did you earn anything in this? Was it worth the time you invested? I know people who run around all day trying to get people under them in ebizel.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^nope i din't earn a penny. The reson: I walked out of it purposely. Call me fool or call me lucky, nevermind.
But yeah my friend who is just one level up from me earned a lot and still earning. his colleagues too are earning.

Yes its worth the time you invested because you don't invest that time after a year or so hard work. Everything goes to automatic. Consider it as a royalty income.

regarding what you said that the person at top becomes riches and the lower ones never go up. So the restriction here is that you cannot have more than 1lac earning for a week, even if you are bound to be earning 6lacs per week. The rest of the money goes to central office and is taken care of.

But mind you its godfather. once you are in business its business and you may lose your innocent memories.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

There are bound to be more loosers than gainers in this IMO, because at one level it will reach a saturation point. A lot of people right at the bottom of the pyramid will never have anyone below them.
I am not again MLM, rather I find it a good concept but it should deliver some product/service of real value for not too much extra cost. This is where e-biz fails big time. The product/service they sell costs a very small fraction and they return high for the marketing. A good and honest MLM scheme will deliver service/products of higher value but that will automatically mean lower returns on the marketing part, thus making it less lucrative but IMO, more sustainable.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Agree. IMO businesses are more or less doing the same, just that we don't realize until we dig deeper into it. Practically all of them earn by letting someone to lose.
But that saturation point will be related to economy downfall.


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I for one finds it to be a way of duping people to dupe others and the cycle continues.


----------



## chesss (Aug 19, 2008)

Its sort of viral marketing
My parents went for something similar after listening to some reiki master(F!@*#ING !@%^#!@^), and lost over 50000 bucks


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Well I for one finds it to be a way of duping people to dupe others and the cycle continues.


you dont dupe when u drink pepsi *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79.png


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi T,
Lemme quote myself on this topic from this thread



> Just lemme tell u how these bullshit companies run
> 
> step 1> U join and somehow managed somemore people to join under u.
> step2> U'll be given ur due i.e. 2.5k at d end of d month......
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

I too have been troubled by some colleagues on ebiz. I did not even bothered to hear their plans and policy. This is CRAp.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

@rhitwick
I would rather make a team of 11-15. Not to mention, not everyone who joins it like to lead. The the reason why most of them never make it to and joins the criticizer group. Yes it should be criticized as its just a frikkin business and me so hates business. 

If you don't help the ones below you then its complete stupidity. IMO one should work till one year, then may be he can relax or do some other job.

Stop it here now, or else this thread will run for miles.

Lastly, its just business like other businesses. Its dirty with money, with unfair struggle and all kind of evils you can associate. But at the end its a business...lolz.

NOTE: Though there is one non-business side too, which do not involve any money making but educating people. But no one care for such plan as in that plan you wont get bucks for educating masses.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Very well said.

Business - Any activity undertaken with a view of earning profit.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

Yaar BTW what these* LIC insurance agents do*
WTF They too do the same (but now its ur lfy @ sake )
But the fact is people as soon as see the 2,4,6,8 scenario say it pyramid (they shout till others start shouting like them)

If ebiz isn't an effective business model that it would've gone by now*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png

For all making issue of charges just recheck how much you give to LIC
See its a simple thing of taking taking a small sum of what you may call as *commission * just the fact is its a little more in this case probably because it is made so


----------



## marwo (Aug 21, 2008)

"If ebiz isn't an effective business model that it would've gone by now" 


                IT IS GONE !


 And we gonna make sure it stays there.


*www.hindu.com/2008/08/07/stories/2008080753570400.htm


----------



## ebizzer_vipulgupta_004 (Jan 23, 2009)

mr. i can't told u there is no bebat in ebiz but my dear tell me one think 
there is many people give an institution for P.D. , communication skkils, presantion.
great amount like 10 to 15000
yes or not, my dear but in ebiz they get all things in only 7000\- 
tell me an other thing if i tell u  sell my product n i give u some money
that's wrong. no my dear that's not because that ur own openion there is two type of thoughts
positive n negative 
think positive if ur thing there is only defat ur wrong 
ru a bilder made up ur mind n think " har koi to bill gates nahi ba sakta, magar kab tak , jab tak wo khud naa chahe ok. 
don't think im a ebizzer so i told u all thouse things 
1 year pehle tak ebizzer tha phi bhi aaj tak kehta hu with proud im ebizzer ok
my intro is
vipul gupta ,  age- 21 y, B.A. 1st year student n A network marketor, ajmer Rajasthan.


----------



## vicky221084 (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay if somebody wish to join this ****ing company
then I have some advise to them
Before joining, ask your introducer that I want to see the FTC certificate, because ebizel(**** thing) is not registered with FTC 
and all the tutorials are freely available on net and one more thing , they claim to give their course to only who are 10th pass then how come illetrate people are joining it. I have so many things to say 
if you have answers to just these two question, then tell
forget all the can do or can not do debate.
My sole question is about its activities 
They only boast about it but they do not have any proof
So is there anybody who can dare to say that ebiz(again the **** thing) is legal to work with. Few of its promoters(self proclaimed proud ebizzers) were arrested in Andhra Pradesh.

Ebiz sucks a big time and in a big way


if anybody wish to earn money without any investment , they can contact me on this forum
and mind u , i am not offering 24 lakhs in one year, because i will not be robbing someone of his pocket


----------



## confused (Mar 12, 2009)

my next door neighbour in hostel is doing this shitty stuff. also tried to lure me. told him to f-off.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 12, 2009)

ebizzer_vipulgupta_004 said:


> mr. i can't told u there is no bebat in ebiz but my dear tell me one think
> there is many people give an institution for P.D. , communication skkils, presantion.
> great amount like 10 to 15000
> yes or not, my dear but in ebiz they get all things in only 7000\-
> ...






go f()ck urself... u spammer...


we know how this works...

u fraud !!!!


dont spoil the young minds....


----------



## confused (Mar 13, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponzi_scheme


----------



## tulika (Jun 7, 2009)

dont focus on all these rediculous things..they r all fake...sab bakwas hai...u ll loose all ur money...if u hav enough money then invest it in something which is worth investing..


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 10, 2009)

There is no way to earn free money... 
Or maybe there is with the likes of Google adsense and freelancing...
soo unless u wrk hard to get it u aint gettin it!!


----------

